# MP3 Dateien mit Java abspielen



## Thomas Darimont (28. April 2005)

Hallo!

http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/mp3/download.html
http://www.javazoom.net/mp3spi/documents.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. März 2006)

Hallo!

http://www.alphaworks.ibm.com/tech/tk4mpeg4

Gruss Tom


----------



## RealHAZZARD (28. März 2006)

Was noch fehlt, ist ein Bisschen mehr Support für Streams.
Es gibt zwar schon einige wichtige, aber zB. keinen MediaplayerStream
(Wie man ihn immer für videostreams nimmt.).
Und ShoutCast (Ich kann mir schon denken dass das nun mal Nullsofts Sache ist.)
Schade nur.


----------



## flashray (29. März 2006)

Was ist mit wma? Hatte mal ne Zeit lang eine library für Windows Media Audio Dateien gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Kennt ihr welche? Gibt es inzwischen auch Unterstützung dafür?

Vg Erdal


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. März 2006)

Hallo!

unter windows ist das alles kein Problem mit SWT:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/swing-awt-swt/182503-avi-video-mit-swt-abspielen.html?highlight=video
So wie in diesem Beispiel kann man auch mp3, wma + what ever abspielen lassen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## flashray (29. März 2006)

Gute Nacht Tom,

das ist aber nicht richtig Java. Du benutzt da den Windows Media Player..

Vg Erdal


----------



## Developer_Y (4. Februar 2009)

@Tom
hi
ich hab jetzt das hier gedownloaded, kann mir einer einen examplecode dafür geben?
http://java.sun.com/products/java-me.../download.html
Wie man das benutzt?


----------



## Matze (4. Februar 2009)

Guck mal das hier an!


----------

